# Lunar gold



## sena (Sep 20, 2016)

Good day GRF members ,

i was just refining the gold sourced from pins as usual , was confused with the dots , on the top layer of the button was spotted , it weighted 41 grams and purity test was 99.6 , i used oxy -acetylene torch & silica crucible
for melting purpose , had any one experienced it . 

Thanks 

sena


----------



## alexxx (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe some moisture in the crucible that evaporated during melting

Never seen this, but I think it's cute...


----------



## anachronism (Sep 20, 2016)

What did the 0.4% impurity consist of?

I've not seen it before either to be honest so I'm intrigued.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 20, 2016)

I hope someone knows how it happened. I want to know how to make mine look like that. Very pretty!!

That is the top of the button right?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, that is very very peculiar.
Ive seen that kind of pitting on the bottom of buttons, but never on top.. Even then, the pittinf on mine is no where near as uniform and evenly dispersed... Very cool.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 20, 2016)

I think he just painted a sponge gold and is messing with us. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 20, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> I think he just painted a sponge gold and is messing with us. :lol: :lol: :lol:



:lol: obviously! :lol: 

Sena, does the bottom of the button look the same way?


----------



## resabed01 (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> Sena, does the bottom of the button look the same way?



I think that is the bottom. Looks like something was gassing out of the flux during the melt.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 20, 2016)

Did you melt in a dish you've used before, or was it a new dish?

What did you use to flux the dish? Was it borax you've used in the past or a new box/batch?

Dave


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 20, 2016)

Also, assuming we're talking about the bottom, on what type of surface did your button cool after it left your crucible? Was that surface oiled or wetted in any way?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 20, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> I think he just painted a sponge gold and is messing with us. :lol: :lol: :lol:



Maybe he is trying to imitate your earlier art in melting and failed.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 20, 2016)

I think Frank may be referring to my golden amoeba and cow patty.
There are other miscreants as well.


----------



## sena (Sep 20, 2016)

it was top side actually, it was used dish , i didn't picture the bottom as it was usual one , melted twice , in the same dish as it was stuck in the dish while removing and 
the impurity was copper ,the flux was borax


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> I think Frank may be referring to my golden amoeba and cow patty.
> There are other miscreants as well.
> first Au button 3-31-2009.jpg
> Au cow pattie 10-2009.jpg


May not be round, but it sure is purty...


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 21, 2016)

sena said:


> melted twice



It looked like that both times?!? :shock:


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 21, 2016)

There may be some market for lunar gold on ebay, providing you can successfully replicate manufacturing.


----------

